# Robin has a new cat bed!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I know he probably won't sleep on it. BUT,I wrapped an afghan around a cushion and intro'd him to it. He likes the afghan,,it's something to rassle with.  He just doesn't do cat beds! I'm trying to civilize him a little.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Lots of cats don't use their beds....everything else. But if he already likes the afghan....he might


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of Autumn and her cat cave, she spends many hours sleeping in it, it's somewhat like a cat bed but more private:


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Here she is in the cat cave. Didn't know how to post both pics in same thread.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

heston said:


> Didn't know how to post both pics in same thread.


All you do is, after you set an image in your post, make sure the curser is located after the last bracket, then go back to the paperclip arrow and pick your second photo that you uploaded. Pick that and and it should show up right behind the first one. Do a quick "preview post" to check and make sure it all looks ok and there ya go


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

cat face said:


> All you do is, after you set an image in your post, make sure the curser is located after the last bracket, then go back to the paperclip arrow and pick your second photo that you uploaded. Pick that and and it should show up right behind the first one. Do a quick "preview post" to check and make sure it all looks ok and there ya go


I think that is just what I did but it didn't work. I'll try again later, thanks.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Our cats have a bed - it is called my Ikea Poang chair. They fight over it constantly. If I truly wanted three happy cats we would have three Poang chairs. Well, four if I actually wanted to sit in one. (What a concept!)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I bought a hand made canoe cat bed on Etsy. Every cat I have loves to sleep in it. Its a hit!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Kneazles said:


> Our cats have a bed - it is called my Ikea Poang chair. They fight over it constantly. If I truly wanted three happy cats we would have three Poang chairs. Well, four if I actually wanted to sit in one. (What a concept!)


This Poang Chair isn't meant as a cat bed, but ET likes it too. The 2nd pict is a toy cot from Ikea too. Since replacing the cushion with my new DIY cushion (alot thicker and cosier than the original), he had been using it for longer than usual. Anyway, ET sleeps all over the place, he like a certain place a couple months, abandon it a couple months, then go back to it again for another couple months. Sometimes I go around it by placing the cot in a different part of the house, he will start using again.

In fact, I have yet to buy a real "Cat Bed" for ET, but so far, most sleeping stuff I provided him, he sleeps in all of them - a basket, 2 cheap square cushions, the cot.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ET is soooo Cute! I love his little face and those big spots are neat!!
He's a CUTIE!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine love their egg...but lately want my lap. I think I need more cushion in the egg (I have lots of cushion :/


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Mine love their egg...but lately want my lap. I think I need more cushion in the egg (I have lots of cushion :/


Get them a Fuzzy Blankie!! Bet they'd love that to burrow into!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> Mine love their egg...but lately want my lap. I think I need more cushion in the egg (I have lots of cushion :/


I saw this at a petshop here and another smililar ones that I wanted to get but was stopped by hubby cos its expensive.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

snowy said:


> I saw this at a petshop here and another smililar ones that I wanted to get but was stopped by hubby cos its expensive.


OMG!!! How cute. Yes the egg was expensive..but I got it cheaper on like a groupon?? But I figured..it will save money in the long run...its made of a plastic type material...easy to clean and will last forever...just need to put some cozy blanket in it.....and those are machine washable

7cats...yes I added another blanket...gizmo is on my lap  I just got home so its mommy time...and I don't mind


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

All these beds are soooo cute!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Turns out Robin wasn't too keen with the whole cat bed idea. But he's started sleeping in the open! For the past 2 years he's had little 'dens' to sleep I;the spare mattress the closet the cupboards. He sleeps on the afghan,he just doesn't like it wrapped around anything.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

snowy said:


> I saw this at a petshop here and another similar ones that I wanted to get but was stopped by hubby cos its expensive.


I'm not one for these kinds of things, but I can't help it as Hello Kitty is Sadie's fav! Everytime I see a Hello Kitty _anything_ I think if Sadie.

The lady a couple houses over hangs her laundry out to dry. She has a little girl, about 3 maybe 4. The little girl has Hello Kitty panties. Sadie LOVES them and always nicks a pair. 8O

I would be SO tempted to get that cat bed for her! lol


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ha cat face, after so many months, I have kinda forgotton about this bed until this thread, now my mind is filled with the thought of getting one since most say FIV+ kitty can have longer lifespan, but the price tag is scaring me, $150, I can easily get a better cat tree with that price. Talked to hubby again recently about this bed, but its still a "no", lol...but who knows, I might just.....


----------

